# WOWMeter



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey, so WOWMeter is a cool "click-my-signature" website. It is based off the Doge meme, although the meme is kinda dead now. But I still think it's funny.

You have a linked image on your forum signature or wherever you want, you have people click on it, and you get more "wows", the more wows the get, the cooler and more popular you are. You can customize your signatures a lot to make it personal and unique, making it far superior to Internetometer. The website itself looks something like this:







The screenshot above is from first release, the design has changed a bit, and the leaderboards are now harder to get on.

WOWMeter has support for PC, Mobile, Wii U, 3DS and variants, and DSi (DSi has a few issues, but nothing that will ruin the experience)

The URL is wowmeter.us, and here, click my signature to give me a wow!


----------



## erman1337 (Mar 27, 2016)

noice


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 27, 2016)

Can someone make an Internet to wow converter plz I need it. Jk 
Anyway, it's cool!


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks! You should replace your Internet thing to a WOWMeter. Jk you can do what you want haha. 

Thanks <3


----------



## mgrev (Mar 27, 2016)

i now have both a wow and a internetometer


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Thanks! You should replace your Internet thing to a WOWMeter. Jk you can do what you want haha.
> 
> Thanks <3


I'll get an account asap


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i now have both a wow and a internetometer


I gave you a WOW.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I gave you a WOW.


tyvm. get one urself and i'll do the same


----------



## zoogie (Mar 27, 2016)

@cell9 should be interested in this


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I gave you a WOW.


Now you should make your own, so I can give you one 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mgrev said:


> tyvm. get one urself and i'll do the same


I just said the same thing, but you beat me to it haha.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zoogie said:


> @cell9 should be interested in this


I saw his Doge avatar, of course he will be  hehe


----------



## erman1337 (Mar 27, 2016)

this is an old project of mine from 2014, preston took over when i stopped working on it


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

wow.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

MarioErmando said:


> this is an old project of mine from 2014, preston took over when i stopped working on it


Yeah, his old code from when he owned it is at http://github.com/ErmanSayin/WOWMeter, but that runs super slowly and doesn't have as much signature customization.

The new source is at http://github.com/aceriou/WOWMeter. The license is MIT btw.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheGrayShow1467 said:


> wow.


much wow.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay, so I've given a wow to everyone now!


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 27, 2016)

I put my wow in a spoiler as I have the fear that a mod could wipe my signature as it's too big. Sorry for my English, anyway if someone confirms that I can have both then it's better.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Okay, so I've given a wow to everyone now!


I gave you one! I'll start giving everyone else who's contributed to this thread one too!


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 27, 2016)

I hope this will not exceed my _you can have this many pics in this resolution total_ limit.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

For those who only have an Internetometer in their sig, you should be able to also have a WOWMeter. Not sure about other signatures like @MarioErmando's 3DSThemes signature which is huge.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

edited mine... blaze a weed m9.


----------



## migles (Mar 27, 2016)

wow meter?
more like virginity meter..
right?


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> edited mine... blaze a weed m9.


snoop dogge!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> wow meter?
> more like virginity meter..
> right?



"CLICK HERE TO GIVE MIGLES A VIRGINITY"


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> snoop dogge!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If (username="migles") {giveawow=false giveavirginity=true}


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

slight bug... you can give yourself a wow.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> slight bug... you can give yourself a wow.


You can do the same thing with an internet though.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> slight bug... you can give yourself a wow.


Not a bug, you can give yourself one wow per day. Should I remove it?


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 27, 2016)

am i too old to understand the reason/point of these ? :s


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Not a bug, you can give yourself one wow per day. Should I remove it?


nah. just found it interesting. (that's the only way I'm gonna get wows *BA DUM TSS*)


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> am i too old to understand the reason/point of these ? :s


I don't understand the point either. It's just for fun, I guess? It is like a collection, but of wows that other people gave you. It's like asking someone why they collect baseball cards or something.

I just like it because it's fun 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheGrayShow1467 said:


> nah. just found it interesting. (that's the only way I'm gonna get wows *BA DUM TSS*)


Haha, nah if it is in your signature and you're active here (and other forums if you put your WOWMeter there), then people will click on it


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 27, 2016)

Man I miss Shiba Confessions


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

lol I've overtaken the creator!!


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Man I miss Shiba Confessions


Hehe. There is actually tons of easter eggs on WOWMeter with tons of memes.  You should make an account, put it on your sig, and I'll give you a wow.

Or don't. Either way, I'll find a way to give you a wow, maybe by saying "*gives wows*" like we are role playing or something.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Voxel Studios said:


> lol I've overtaken the creator!!


hahaha! Keep it up  Tell your friends and compete with them too.

Lol, can't believe you beat me so fast. You must be Mr. Popular :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> hahaha! Keep it up  Tell your friends and compete with them too.
> 
> Lol, can't believe you beat me so fast. You must be Mr. Popular :^)


Thanks. :^) Definitely not proxies. :^) Just putting it out there. :^)


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Thanks. :^) Definitely not proxies. :^) Just putting it out there. :^)


Definitely not a bot


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Thanks. :^) Definitely not proxies. :^) Just putting it out there. :^)


Lol I blocked Tor, but not proxies. 

Are you using proxies though? I just want to find if the Tor node blocker also handles proxies or not.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DrCrygor07 said:


> Definitely not a bot


Lol, I hope not.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Lol I blocked Tor, but not proxies.
> 
> Are you using proxies though? I just want to find if the Tor node blocker also handles proxies or not.


All I did was find, like, a massive list of proxies on this certain website, so I just took advantage of them :^)


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

Probably a bug for real, changing to Japanese results in no visible button. (Maybe unsupported font?) The link in the BBCode still works and displays in Japanese.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> All I did was find, like, a massive list of proxies on this certain website, so I just took advantage of them :^)


Clever. I'll write a function to block proxies right now, I'll have you test it to see if it works


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Clever. I'll write a function to block proxies right now, I'll have you test it to see if it works


nuuuuuuuu!! jk jk


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Lol I blocked Tor, but not proxies.
> 
> Are you using proxies though? I just want to find if the Tor node blocker also handles proxies or not.
> 
> ...





Acerio said:


> Clever. I'll write a function to block proxies right now, I'll have you test it to see if it works


I don't think you can really block proxies and cheating from happening...


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> nuuuuuuuu!! jk jk


Enjoy the proxy while it lasts. I'm writing the script to block it now haha. I'll let you know when it is done, so you can test, ok?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DrCrygor07 said:


> I don't think you can really block proxies and cheating from happening g...


People will find ways to cheat. But I can always try to prevent it as much as possible.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Enjoy the proxy while it lasts. I'm writing the script to block it now haha. I'll let you know when it is done, so you can test, ok?


Yup. I'll be there!


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Yup. I'll be there!


Thanks for the help  Glad this was exploited now, so I can fix it, rather than when I was asleep or something.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Yup. I'll be there!


i see how it is ;O;


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

By the way, I am sorry for cheating.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> By the way, I am sorry for cheating.


It's okay. I don't care lol, by exploiting and being honest, it helps me realize holes in the system. Also by having your WOWMeter in your signature, it helps advertise without saying a word.

So, you are like one of the first supporters <3


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> It's okay. I don't care lol, by exploiting and being honest, it helps me realize holes in the system. Also by having your WOWMeter in your signature, it helps advertise without saying a word.
> 
> So, you are like one of the first supporters <3


Well at least it's not as hard as finding console exploits lol.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 27, 2016)

i think the point being wtf are they cheating for , seriously , if its for fun , i would encourage cheats lol..


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> i think the point being wtf are they cheating for , seriously , if its for fun , i would encourage cheats lol..


Well, as it seems, it's impossible to block all proxies via PHP anyways lol.

But if somebody figures out how, feel free to contribute that code to the repo 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Acerio said:


> Well, as it seems, it's impossible to block all proxies via PHP anyways lol.
> 
> But if somebody figures out how, feel free to contribute that code to the repo


Although, you can block SOME proxies.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

Finally got an example


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Well, as it seems, it's impossible to block all proxies via PHP anyways lol.
> 
> But if somebody figures out how, feel free to contribute that code to the repo
> 
> ...


Well you could block IPs with a constantly updating list


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm running out of proxies to use anyway... >_<


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Finally got an example


The image didn't load, but yeah, language support? What are you giving an example of?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DrCrygor07 said:


> Well you could block IPs with a constantly updating list


True.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Voxel Studios said:


> I'm running out of proxies to use anyway... >_<


Haha. There are other ways such as VPN's.

Oh wait, I shouldn't give you more ideas lol.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> The image didn't load, but yeah, language support? What are you giving an example of?


If you set the language to Japanese, it doesn't render an image like the other languages do.


----------



## pwsincd (Mar 27, 2016)

RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP:VIA} !^$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP:FORWARDED} !^$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP:USERAGENT_VIA} !^$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP:X_FORWARDED_FOR} !^$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTPROXY_CONNECTION} !^$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP:XPROXY_CONNECTION} !^$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP:HTTP_PC_REMOTE_ADDR} !^$ [OR]
RewriteCond %{HTTP:HTTP_CLIENT_IP} !^$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ - [F]

add to your htaccess...

you could block ip addresses from a blacklist but this blocks the proxy methods..


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey, this is actually pretty cool. I like the customization available.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Fatih120 said:


> Hey, this is actually pretty cool. I like the customization available.


Thank you <3 Add your WOWMeter to your forum signature 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pwsincd said:


> RewriteEngine on
> RewriteCond %{HTTP:VIA} !^$ [OR]
> RewriteCond %{HTTP:FORWARDED} !^$ [OR]
> RewriteCond %{HTTP:USERAGENT_VIA} !^$ [OR]
> ...


Well, if you look at the repo, it's already there :/ I wonder why it didn't block it.


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 27, 2016)

K ima share this with my home boys


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

Welp. I'm all out of proxies now.  Feel free to overtake me now.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

Whatever, I'll try this out. Gimme dem WOWz!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Whatever, I'll try this out. Gimme dem WOWz!


gotchu fam


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Whatever, I'll try this out. Gimme dem WOWz!


Will do <3


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Whatever, I'll try this out. Gimme dem WOWz!


Gave you a wow!


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Fatih120 said:


> K ima share this with my home boys


Thanks <3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Voxel Studios said:


> Welp. I'm all out of proxies now.  Feel free to overtake me now.


hehe.


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 27, 2016)

ok @Voxel Studios how the shit do you have so many


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

THX 4 dem WOWz! Also,


Voxel Studios said:


> Welp. I'm all out of proxies now.  Feel free to overtake me now.


Proxiez? Where?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Fatih120 said:


> ok @Voxel Studios how the shit do you have so many





Voxel Studios said:


> Welp. I'm all out of proxies now.  Feel free to overtake me now.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> THX 4 dem WOWz! Also,
> 
> Proxiez? Where?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Ha


----------



## dovechire (Mar 27, 2016)

give me a wow, and I'll try to do the same for you <3


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

dovechire said:


> give me a wow, and I'll try to do the same for you <3


I already gave one today D:


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

Fatih120 said:


> ok @Voxel Studios how the shit do you have so many


any other methods but proxies. :^)


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> any other methods but proxies. :^)


Ryan style:
itstotallynotlikeimusingproxies :^) kek


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Ryan style:
> itstotallynotlikeimusingproxies :^) kek


top kek


----------



## CitizenSnips (Mar 27, 2016)

I made one  such wow, very amazing


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

CitizenSnips said:


> I made one  such wow, very amazing


I gave you a wow a few minutes ago.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio, will you update it to support custom bg and text colors? (Maybe custom images and shapes...) Oh, and more fonts!


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Acerio, will you update it to support custom bg and text colors? (Maybe custom images and shapes...) Oh, and more fonts!


People might abuse the backgrounds, but if you give me a recommendation for one, I'll add it, and if you suggest a font, I'll add it too.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> People might abuse the backgrounds, but if you give me a recommendation for one, I'll add it, and if you suggest a font, I'll add it too.


Full color customization would me more than enough for me!


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Full color customization would me more than enough for me!


Names already support custom colors, I could add background colors too, I guess  Might take a bit, as the image generation script and other parts of the website use an array of HEX colors, so I'll look into adding that like tomorrow.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Names already support custom colors, I could add background colors too, I guess  Might take a bit, as the image generation script and other parts of the website use an array of HEX colors, so I'll look into adding that like tomorrow.


Thanks! And will we be able to customize all the text and not only the name?


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Thanks! And will we be able to customize all the text and not only the name?


Sure, I'll look into adding that too. That will be much easier than the background.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

And one more question: Why does my flag say US when I'm not from there? Not a problem, just asking.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> And one more question: Why does my flag say US when I'm not from there? Not a problem, just asking.


Your IP is from a United States origin. Are you using a VPN or proxy? That might be why.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Your IP is from a United States origin. Are you using a VPN or proxy? That might be why.


No, I'm not using either. Also, IP checker sites show my correct location.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> No, I'm not using either. Also, IP checker sites show my correct location.


Are you using Chrome (probably on mobile) with data compression enabled? Your IP is using the Google Proxy hostname, which *usually* means you are on Chrome (probably on mobile) with the data saver (aka data compression) enabled. Which acts as a proxy, from the USA.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Are you using Chrome (probably on mobile) with data compression enabled? Your IP is using the Google Proxy hostname, which *usually* means you are on Chrome (probably on mobile) with the data saver (aka data compression) enabled. Which acts as a proxy, from the USA.


Genius!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

It seems EU has a broken flag.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Genius!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> It seems EU has a broken flag.


I saw that, I'll try to fix it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Acerio said:


> I saw that, I'll try to fix it.


fixed


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

Acerio said:


> I saw that, I'll try to fix it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


And it's fixed!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

@SomeGamer Are you using proxies? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @SomeGamer Are you using proxies? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Sort of.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> And it's fixed!


I checked what the last IP you logged in as, and made it your default IP so your country would be fixed. You live in Hungary? If not, PM me your real IP or something so I can fix it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

#Issue .:. There's no SSL on by default (no HSTS)


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> #Issue .:. There's no SSL on by default (no HSTS)


I'll add SSL as soon as I can.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

SSL is there, but it's not on by default. Oh, and;


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

@Voxel Studios, can your proxies cheat on Internetometer too?


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> SSL is there, but it's not on by default. Oh, and;


Nice! Add it to your signature here too 

And how do I enable it?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> @Voxel Studios, can your proxies cheat on Internetometer too?


I don't know. They probably would be able to...


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

Show your support on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/WOWMeter


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

You use CloudFlare; it's in the settings


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> You use CloudFlare; it's in the settings


I have to install SSL on the server. I'll SSH into the box, and do it. I'll comment when SSL is enabled.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

It's already installed - CloudFlare handles it


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> It's already installed - CloudFlare handles it


No, I need to get a certificate and self-sign it


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 27, 2016)

Incorrect. Look!
http://prntscr.com/akuejw


----------



## Acerio (Mar 27, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Incorrect. Look!
> http://prntscr.com/akuejw


It's enabled in the settings, I'm not sure what you mean now. I also signed it on the server anyways, even though I guess it was not needed.

It is set to Flexible in the settings.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Acerio said:


> It's enabled in the settings, I'm not sure what you mean now. I also signed it on the server anyways, even though I guess it was not needed.
> 
> It is set to Flexible in the settings.


Nevermind, figured it out. OK, SSL is enabled by default.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 27, 2016)

@Voxel Studios (͡°͜ʖ͡°)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Acerio, please remove my account from WOWmeter. I wanted to see if cheating is possible and turns out it is. However, I don't want to ruin this fun game for others.


----------



## erman1337 (Mar 27, 2016)

preston when u rewrote™ the code you should've switched to pdo and prepared statements


----------



## migles (Mar 27, 2016)

hey @Acerio, did you made the website?
i wanted an option to write my own text or insert a custom image..
wouldn't be cool if i could replace "wows" or "internets" for a custom word?


----------



## Edrian (Mar 27, 2016)

I have one now, but don't give me one.


----------



## dovechire (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## dovechire (Mar 28, 2016)

give me wow please !


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 28, 2016)

Doublepost




Please don't proxy me : (


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 28, 2016)

I cant give any of you wows or internetz


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 28, 2016)

Give me some


----------



## Blue (Mar 28, 2016)

Wowz Plz.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Gimma a wow. Thanks


----------



## nxwing (Mar 29, 2016)

Guys please give me a wow. Open the spoiler.

Don't forget to check out and join mafia: http://gbatemp.net/threads/mafia-vii-sign-up.420983/


----------



## erman1337 (Mar 29, 2016)

"WOWMeter is down for the next 3 hours due to server issues.
                                                                                Sorry."
-preston


----------



## Blue (Mar 29, 2016)

They should fix the way to cheat.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

This thing is cheat fucking proof. This shit adds your account to your fucking WIFI connection!!!! I was on a different device and it still said I gave a wow 2DAY


----------



## Blue (Mar 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> This thing is cheat fucking proof. This shit adds your account to your fucking WIFI connection!!!! I was on a different device and it still said I gave a wow 2DAY


Proxies are easiest to use, i just ran out unlike SomeGamer and Voxel Studios


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Proxies are easiest to use, i just ran out unlike SomeGamer and Voxel Studios


Can I set one up on my iPhone? I lost computer rights for a few days


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> This thing is cheat fucking proof. This shit adds your account to your fucking WIFI connection!!!! I was on a different device and it still said I gave a wow 2DAY


Ever heard of IP addresses?


----------



## xtheman (Mar 29, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Ever heard of IP addresses?


I don't think. (Most of the time)


----------



## Blue (Mar 29, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Can I set one up on my iPhone? I lost computer rights for a few days


You just have to go online on a browser. Search "proxy online free" click on one after copying and pasting your wow url from ur signature into the search bar and just go on different websites although ones that say tor node detected don't work.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 30, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> This thing is cheat fucking proof. This shit adds your account to your fucking WIFI connection!!!! I was on a different device and it still said I gave a wow 2DAY


Actually, it sets a cookie in your browser. Proxy websites are a source of cheating, and I haven't patched it yet. I will soon though.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 30, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Actually, it sets a cookie in your browser. Proxy websites are a source of cheating, and I haven't patched it yet. I will soon though.


I delete all my cookies daily (don't ask why) but I still get that message


----------



## Acerio (Mar 30, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I delete all my cookies daily (don't ask why) but I still get that message


Who knows? I sure don't. lol.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Mar 30, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## dovechire (Mar 30, 2016)

give me a wow please <3


----------



## EarlAB (Mar 30, 2016)

I signed up...


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 30, 2016)

I was so bored, wrote a bot for this.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 30, 2016)

Anythings better coded than Tay.

(and by the way, that thing is apparently in a sexual relationship with Cortana right now)


----------



## Blue (Mar 30, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I was so bored, wrote a bot for this.


RELES 2 DAY OR 2 FAYKE


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 30, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> RELES 2 DAY OR 2 FAYKE


It's Android only and currently works on a very small number of phones.


----------



## Blue (Mar 30, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> It's Android only and currently works on a very small number of phones.


:cri


----------



## Acerio (Mar 30, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I was so bored, wrote a bot for this.


Can you send me the script to this bot, so I can see how it works, and maybe try to block it? Lol. As of now, it's hard to block all proxies, but some are, and all.of Tor is.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 30, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Can you send me the script to this bot, so I can see how it works, and maybe try to block it? Lol. As of now, it's hard to block all proxies, but some are, and all.of Tor is.


I made it in Tasker, so I'm not sure how could I send the script...


----------



## Acerio (Mar 30, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I made it in Tasker, so I'm not sure how could I send the script...


What did you do inside Tasker?


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 30, 2016)

Acerio said:


> What did you do inside Tasker?


Wrote you a PM.


----------



## Blue (Mar 30, 2016)

I think i should get higher in the leaderboard before this gets fixed 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomeGamer said:


> Wrote you a PM.


Could you use the script on my account please at least in second or third place, i'm having troubles finding proxies.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 30, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> I think i should get higher in the leaderboard before this gets fixed
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Could you use the script on my account please at least in second or third place, i'm having troubles finding proxies.



I doubt it can be fixed.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 30, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> I think i should get higher in the leaderboard before this gets fixed
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Cheating is bad, mkay.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 30, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Could you use the script on my account please at least in second or third place, i'm having troubles finding proxies.


It's already 12AM here, I should really sleep, but fine, I'll get you some wows just once! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomeGamer said:


> I doubt it can be fixed.


Oh, and I also have another method.


----------



## Blue (Mar 30, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> It's already 12AM here, I should really sleep, but fine, I'll get you some wows just once!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it, if you are tired,
A.K.A  keep freaking going.


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 30, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Don't worry about it, if you are tired,
> A.K.A  keep freaking going.


Done.


----------



## Blue (Mar 30, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Done.


Thank you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SomeGamer said:


> Done.


Would you like your entire profile status messages liked?


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 30, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Would you like your entire profile status messages liked?


Nope! I don't want to cheat on Temp. And this was the last time I did it on WOWmeter too.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 30, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Cheating is bad, mkay.


Preach!


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 30, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Preach!


----------



## Acerio (Mar 30, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


>



thank you for showing me this omg


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 30, 2016)

Acerio said:


> thank you for showing me this omg


South Park is the best, lol.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 30, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> South Park is the best, lol.


lmao


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

More wows pls


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> More wows pls


Wow4Wow?


----------



## Acerio (Mar 31, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Wow4Wow?





nxwing said:


> More wows pls


there is websites where you can exchange wows. like http://swle.yarold.eu/

that isnt considered cheating. you click other peoples links, and people click yours, its easy.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 31, 2016)

It's sad that the creator has less wows than users.


----------



## Acerio (Mar 31, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> It's sad that the creator has less wows than users.


much sad very upset


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2016)

wow when the fuck did this thread pop up?


such shock


very unique


----------



## Acerio (Mar 31, 2016)

Flame said:


> wow when the fuck did this thread pop up?
> 
> 
> such shock
> ...



like on sunday. you should make a wowmeter yourself and collect much wows


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2016)

Acerio said:


> like on sunday. you should make a wowmeter yourself and collect much wows



i gave you a wow!


how about you give me a like?... i mean like NOW!


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

Flame said:


> i gave you a wow!
> 
> 
> how about you give me a like?... i mean like NOW!


Gimme wow plz.


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Flame said:


> i gave you a wow!
> 
> 
> how about you give me a like?... i mean like NOW!


Congratz on the 3000 posts!


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Gimme wow plz.



like 1st wow later.



nxwing said:


> Congratz on the 3000 posts!



thanks dude.


its my second time i got to 3000... once the milk thread was moved to EOF i went back to 29xx


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Flame said:


> like 1st wow later.


There


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> There


 
gave


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

Flame said:


> like 1st wow later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?


----------



## Acerio (Mar 31, 2016)

im gonna make a personal website with a portfolio and put wowmeter and my other work on it.

my website just redirects to my blog atm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Aqib Ali said:


> Huh?


he means hes done it b4


----------



## GalladeGuy (Mar 31, 2016)

*↓  Click the buttons in my signature  ↓*​


----------



## Fatih120 (Apr 1, 2016)

Suggestion - don't immediately give someone an internet without a prompt. Noticed some shortened urls being used as bait >: (


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 1, 2016)

Beat that!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Beat that!



Not sure we could unless we were to make alternate accounts and spam hidden links to our wow script all over the goddamn place.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 1, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Not sure we could unless we were to make alternate accounts and spam hidden links to our wow script all over the goddamn place.


Hey, I honestly have know clue how I got that many. I was at 30 last night. I suspect Jwiz is behind this.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 1, 2016)

It would be worth it if you could trade in your wows for dogecoins.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 1, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Hey, I honestly have know clue how I got that many. I was at 30 last night. I suspect Jwiz is behind this.



Well, I removed about a dozen shortened links to your page from various threads.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 1, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well, I removed about a dozen shortened links to your page from various threads.


Sorry about that. I only saw links to Jwiz's site. I can promise you I never made any dupes, nor did I know about the dupes being made. :/


----------



## Acerio (Apr 1, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Sorry about that. I only saw links to Jwiz's site. I can promise you I never made any dupes, nor did I know about the dupes being made. :/


It's okay, I was confused when I woke up this morning and saw over a thousand wows given already, when a full 24 hours only usually gets 300-500.

You'll probably be on the leaderboard for a while, it seems lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I think it's funny that people put the time and energy to baiting people for wows lol.


----------



## Acerio (Apr 2, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> It would be worth it if you could trade in your wows for dogecoins.


There is no advertisements/any profit on WOWMeter, thus generating no money to buy Dogecoins to exchange for users wows.


----------



## dovechire (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

dovechire said:


>


So you're the dove above me, just asking, where'd you came from?


----------



## dovechire (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> So you're the dove above me, just asking, where'd you came from?


what?


----------



## nxwing (Apr 2, 2016)

dovechire said:


> what?


What site or forum


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What site or forum


Proxyland


----------



## dovechire (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What site or forum


I've been here for a while not on GBA, but on WOWMeter, I come from a lot of different sites, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Acerio (Apr 2, 2016)

nxwing said:


> What site or forum


hes my homie from a site called socialneko.com which is a pretty dead site at this point, i met him a while back


----------



## Acerio (Apr 3, 2016)

you guys should give me a wow ok

click the thingy in my signature


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 5, 2016)

Add a Caine Dansand background for signatures and this will be THE shit. B^)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Add a Caine Dansand background for signatures and this will be THE shit. B^)


11/10 would use


Acerio said:


> hes my homie from a site called socialneko.com which is a pretty dead site at this point, i met him a while back


Reminds me of 3DS Paint and DSi Paint.


----------



## dovechire (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 9, 2016)

Doge meme iz soooo 2013 u gui's


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 10, 2016)

@Acerio
If you're the owner of the website, clicking the settings on a Wii U results in Error 112-1035. 
Is there anything you can do to fix it, since the Wii U is my main browser?


----------



## Acerio (Apr 10, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> 11/10 would use
> 
> Reminds me of 3DS Paint and DSi Paint.


The Paint community branched off into sites like SocialNeko. I was more into Paint though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EarlAB said:


> @Acerio
> If you're the owner of the website, clicking the settings on a Wii U results in Error 112-1035.
> Is there anything you can do to fix it, since the Wii U is my main browser?


I'll look into it. Thanks  I'll reply into this thread when the problem is fixed or I have feedback.


----------



## Acerio (Apr 12, 2016)

The problem doesn't occur for me on Wii U.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 12, 2016)

I figured it out. I saw that the main page was unsecured and the settings page had https in the URL. Removed the s and it loads fine.


----------



## Acerio (Apr 12, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I figured it out. I saw that the main page was unsecured and the settings page had https in the URL. Removed the s and it loads fine.


The website automatically reroutes to an SSL connection, it is secured. Not sure why HTTPS did not work for you.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 12, 2016)

HTTPS almost never works on my Wii U, except specific websites like this one, Google stuff, and some others.


----------



## Acerio (Apr 12, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> HTTPS almost never works on my Wii U, except specific websites like this one, Google stuff, and some others.


Very odd. Glad you got it fixed though


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh wait...time to re enable signatures... lol 
I turn it off for the funny pics thread.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Hey, I honestly have know clue how I got that many. I was at 30 last night. I suspect Jwiz is behind this.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


>


He even admitted to it. :| http://hax3d.com/index.php?members/aqib-ali.17/ (4th profile post)


----------



## Acerio (Apr 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> He even admitted to it. :| http://hax3d.com/index.php?members/aqib-ali.17/ (4th profile post)


I saw that. It's a shame but meh, I haven't seen any of this activity happen recently, seemed to occur in the span of a few days.

It's also cool seeing that most of the WOWMeter community that was found from here (GBAtemp) is mostly on Hax too.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Acerio said:


> I saw that. It's a shame but meh, I haven't seen any of this activity happen recently, seemed to occur in the span of a few days.
> 
> It's also cool seeing that most of the WOWMeter community that was found from here (GBAtemp) is mostly on Hax too.


Its nice that you even acknowledge Hax3D's existence!


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Its nice that you even acknowledge Hax3D's existence!


Its nice that you linked my profile page.
EVERYBODY FOLLOW NOW!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 13, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> Its nice that you linked my profile page.
> EVERYBODY FOLLOW NOW!


Nuh uh i wil yoos mi mod pouers to giv u -1 follos


----------



## Blue (Apr 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Nuh uh i wil yoos mi mod pouers to giv u -1 follos


Nuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Acerio (Apr 14, 2016)

Japanese signature fixed! About time haha.

I guess it was a header issue.


----------



## Acerio (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm working on adding a signature editor, so people can upload their own backgrounds for their signature and make it as unique as they want 

Expect this in a week, I'm on Spring Break so I'll be working!


----------



## SpriteMite (Apr 18, 2016)

My WOWMeter was the first to get the custom background.



I also created the border for custom images.


----------



## Acerio (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, so now you can choose the font color for both your username and the text under it!

As you see from SpriteMite, you can also have custom backgrounds, but currently only by request, as I do not have an uploader ready yet, but will have one soon!


----------



## Acerio (Apr 24, 2016)

WOWMeter hit 10,000 wows within one month of release! Most of the traffic comes from here on GBATemp, so I cannot thank you guys enough. In other news, I am also working on a side-project community of homebrew enthusiasts for Nintendo devices, so get some hype for that 

I'm holding a contest on WOWMeter, whoever can make an undetectable bot that gives people wows, gets 100 wows as a prize and beta access to that homebrew community I was talking about.

Love you guys <3


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 24, 2016)

If you love me...that's gay. 
So are you gay and want to touch balls? 





Just kidding.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 24, 2016)

Acerio said:


> I'm holding a contest on WOWMeter, whoever can make an undetectable bot that gives people wows, gets 100 wows as a prize and beta access to that homebrew community I was talking about.
> 
> Love you guys <3


By bot you mean a coded application or an "effective(automatic) way" to give wows.
cause..lol
and undetected as in the way it blocks tor?


----------



## Acerio (Apr 24, 2016)

axewfious said:


> By bot you mean a coded application or an "effective(automatic) way" to give wows.
> cause..lol
> and undetected as in the way it blocks tor?


Tor is already blocked.

Yes, that is what I mean by bot. By undetectable, I mean, being unable to tell if it was given by a bot or not.

Also, you say you have a bot? Can you give me the bot too? I can try it out, do some testing, and decide if you win the contest after other people submit their bots. (3 people entered so far)


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2016)

Acerio said:


> I'm holding a contest on WOWMeter, whoever can make an undetectable bot that gives people wows, gets 100 wows as a prize and beta access to that homebrew community I was talking about.


I have two bots, how can I enter?


----------



## Acerio (Apr 26, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I have two bots, how can I enter?


Show the code in a git repo, with a video proving it works.


----------



## Acerio (Apr 29, 2016)

Competition ends in 7 days.

So far I have 5 entries.


----------



## Acerio (May 31, 2016)

bump


----------



## Luglige (May 31, 2016)

Acerio said:


> bump


Better delete that


----------



## mgrev (May 31, 2016)

BUMP BYACTH

i was on the leaderboard a couple of days ago, but i was knocked out again 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





sorry for ruining it


----------



## Luglige (May 31, 2016)

mgrev said:


> BUMP BYACTH
> 
> i was on the leaderboard a couple of days ago, but i was knocked out again
> 
> ...


Here's a WOW 



mgrev said:


> BUMP BYACTH
> 
> i was on the leaderboard a couple of days ago, but i was knocked out again
> 
> ...


UGGHHH I HATE YOU!


----------



## Acerio (May 31, 2016)

mgrev said:


> BUMP BYACTH
> 
> i was on the leaderboard a couple of days ago, but i was knocked out again
> 
> ...




It's an effort to stay on the leaderboards. You gotta be dedicated. lol


----------



## Luglige (May 31, 2016)

Acerio said:


> It's an effort to stay on the leaderboards. You gotta be dedicated. lol


xD


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm surprised no-one's built a bot yet x3

Or have they


----------



## Acerio (Jun 1, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> I'm surprised no-one's built a bot yet x3
> 
> Or have they


Lol, MarioErmando had used some technique to get himself on the leaderboards. It wasn't a bot though, something similar that I can't spoil


----------



## nxwing (Jun 1, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Lol, MarioErmando had used some technique to get himself on the leaderboards. It wasn't a bot though, something similar that I can't spoil


Was it that trading site? I use that too and I don't even have the Wowmeter on my sig


----------



## Acerio (Jun 1, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Was it that trading site? I use that too and I don't even have the Wowmeter on my sig



No. It's something only he would be able to do, like nobody could have done the exact process he went through.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2016)

Making a bot wouldn't be so hard; get the HTML over all the proxies from a list, get the keys and post the response that the  give a WOW button dos.


----------



## erman1337 (Jun 3, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> Making a bot wouldn't be so hard; get the HTML over all the proxies from a list, get the keys and post the response that the  give a WOW button dos.


that's what I've tried initially, but I couldn't find a good proxy list that's easily parseable


----------



## SomeGamer (Jun 4, 2016)

PokeAcer said:


> I'm surprised no-one's built a bot yet x3
> 
> Or have they


Yeah, I made two of them.


----------



## Salamencizer (Jun 4, 2016)

GIVE ME A WOW 2DAY


----------



## Acerio (Jun 9, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Yeah, I made two of them.


1337


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

Internets are better than WOWs...


----------



## Acerio (Jun 10, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Internets are better than WOWs...


Incorrect. Internet's are so 2011. Get with the times grandpa.

Just kidding, lol.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 10, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Incorrect. Internet's are so 2011. Get with the times grandpa.


No wonder this only took 1/2 a year (HINT; Number 204)


----------



## Acerio (Jun 12, 2016)

Ricken said:


> No wonder this only took 1/2 a year (HINT; Number 204)



Lol. Yup.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 13, 2016)

Somebody needs to make a sig picture called the "fuckmeter" and it should say "0 fucks given give a fuck 2 day" and it should rick roll anyone that clicks it.


----------



## Acerio (Jun 13, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Somebody needs to make a sig picture called the "fuckmeter" and it should say "0 fucks given give a fuck 2 day" and it should rick roll anyone that clicks it.


Hahaha that would be sooo much better than this wow crap... lmao


----------



## Acerio (Jun 15, 2016)

tmw you make an entire site around a dead meme


----------



## Touko White (Jun 15, 2016)

Acerio said:


> tmw you make an entire site around a dead meme


doge is a good meme tho
and good memes don't deserve to die


----------



## Acerio (Jun 15, 2016)

Touko White said:


> doge is a good meme tho
> and good memes don't deserve to die


ilysm


----------



## chaosrunner (Jun 15, 2016)

WOW


----------



## Acerio (Jun 16, 2016)

chaosrunner said:


> WOW


SUCH WOW WOW SUCH

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lol anybody have any suggestions for something to add to wowmeter? I haven't worked on it in a while... I just feel like it needs more...


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 16, 2016)

Acerio said:


> SUCH WOW WOW SUCH
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Lol anybody have any suggestions for something to add to wowmeter? I haven't worked on it in a while... I just feel like it needs more...


Have all WowMeter links redirect to my account. >:3


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 16, 2016)

Rainbows and shit. LITERALLY shit.


----------



## Acerio (Jun 16, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Have all WowMeter links redirect to my account. >:3


It's the perfect crime!


----------



## Acerio (Jun 18, 2016)

Please click. <3


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 19, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Please click. <3


Fuck no. How about you click my dick long and hard instead you dirty slut?


----------



## Acerio (Jun 19, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Fuck no. How about you click my dick long and hard instead you dirty slut?



I'm a straight male, sorry.


----------



## Acerio (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm updating the GeoIP database soon, so the locations can be more accurate. The current database hasn't been updated since 2014.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 20, 2016)

Acerio said:


> I'm updating the GeoIP database soon, so the locations can be more accurate. The current database hasn't been updated since 2014.


Click it real good Peggy Sue!


----------



## Acerio (Jun 22, 2016)

I still haven't even considered updating the GeoIP even though I said I would. Procrastination... 

New username soon btw.


----------



## Acerio (Jun 29, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Can someone make an Internet to wow converter plz I need it. Jk
> Anyway, it's cool!


I'm actually considering this as a feature. So people who don't want to convert to WOWMeter because they collected so many Internet's, could just convert their Internet's over.

I'll look into how I could enable such a feature.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 29, 2016)

My doge is the best doge.


----------



## Acerio (Jun 29, 2016)

Jackus said:


> My doge is the best doge.


Show me!


----------



## Seriel (Jun 29, 2016)

Acerio said:


> Show me!


It's in my signature on the wowmeter


----------



## Acerio (Jun 30, 2016)

Jackus said:


> It's in my signature on the wowmeter


You can show signatures here


----------



## Seriel (Jun 30, 2016)

Acerio said:


> You can show signatures here


wat
its
right there


----------



## Acerio (Jul 2, 2016)

Jackus said:


> wat
> its
> right there


I AM BLIND OK DONT JUDGE ME


----------



## Acerio (Jul 6, 2016)

This thread is so quiet now.


----------



## Seriel (Jul 7, 2016)

Acerio said:


> This thread is so quiet now.


so... how's life?


----------



## Acerio (Jul 7, 2016)

Jackus said:


> so... how's life?


Pretty good, just got home from work wbu


----------



## erman1337 (Jul 8, 2016)

wowmeter circa 2014


----------



## Acerio (Jul 9, 2016)

MarioErmando said:


> wowmeter circa 2014


tmw it looked better when you owned it even tho it was more simple.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Dec 24, 2016)

sorry to sound dumb but how do i put my wow in my sig?

_thanks!_


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 25, 2016)

eechigoo said:


> sorry to sound dumb but how do i put my wow in my sig?
> 
> _thanks!_


Put this in your signature: http://pastebin.com/D5Hxeqm1
Replace "GalladeGuy" with your name.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Dec 25, 2016)

thaaanks <3


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Dec 25, 2016)

i cant see it @[email protected] can you? :v


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 25, 2016)

eechigoo said:


> i cant see it @[email protected] can you? :v


Nope. Did you remember to save?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Dec 26, 2016)

im pretty sure i didnt 

(rip my sorry nooby ass) x3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i saved and i still cant see shit ಥ_ಥ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and when i try to put the link back its gone ಠ╭╮ಠ

maybe its a bug in gbatemp??

i mean,ive done like 14 messages rn and it still says 8...̿̿’̿’\̵͇̿̿\=(•̪●)=/̵͇̿̿/’̿̿ ̿ ̿ ̿


----------



## erman1337 (Dec 26, 2016)

wowmeter was a mistake


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 26, 2016)

eechigoo said:


> i mean,ive done like 14 messages rn and it still says 8...̿̿’̿’\̵͇̿̿\=(•̪●)=/̵͇̿̿/’̿̿ ̿ ̿ ̿


It's because you keep posting repeatedly. It merges your posts into one big post.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Dec 26, 2016)

well shit


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 26, 2016)

eechigoo said:


> well shit


Also, this is The Edge of the Forum. Posts you make don't count towards your total here.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2017)

M-may it rest in peace


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

Rest in pepperonis


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2017)

i forgot this ever existed


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 14, 2017)

This was gay


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This was gay


Not as gay as you.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This was gay


*jumps down and says some gay shit*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Aug 14, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Not as gay as you.


This is as gay as me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> *jumps down and says some gay shit*


That's stupid


----------

